# Looking for Gregg Flsishman plans, drawings or convertible files



## wmaraines (Jan 20, 2015)

I am looking for drawings, plans or files for the chairs designed by Gregg Fleishman. They are wonderful chairs which we would be happy to pay Gregg a royalty for. We have called him at his shop many times but have not been able to reach him.

If you have any idea where I can find these I would be very appreciative.

Thanks
Bill Raines


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Bill. I can't help with your inquiry but I'm sure someone will be along to give you some help.


----------

